# Truth, Justice, and the American Way



## Malik (Feb 8, 2014)

Just a heads-up; Uncle Sam needs me to go to work.







*All this and a paycheck, too.*​
I got an email a couple of days ago that I should be expecting orders for a tour in the Reserves starting as soon as this week but probably next. The good news is, it's a local thing; it's technically a "deployment" but it's based within rock-throwing distance of my Reserve unit, so I get to go home at night. The bad news is, it will be 12-16 hour days for the better part of a year so I probably won't be on here, much. 

I intend to use this writing downtime to shop my manuscript and bang out the occasional blog post. I'll check in from time to time but I don't expect to be a major part of this forum until probably 2015. You can reach me through my blog, which is in my sig line.

It's been fun. Cheers.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Feb 8, 2014)

Best of luck out there.


----------



## Devor (Feb 8, 2014)

You'll be missed, Malik.


----------



## Penpilot (Feb 8, 2014)

Remember to wear your knee pads. Nut cracking can get really old if you get a blister on your knee.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 11, 2014)

Good luck man, stay safe where ever they send you.


----------

